# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Мнения: антишпионы, антитрояны и т.п. - какие лучшие?

## Вячеслав12

Хотелось бы выяснить у обычных и продвинутых юзеров, какие, по их мнению, программы - антималвары наиболее удачные в борьбе с разной нечистью? Если с антивирусами все более-менее понятно, то с антишпионами и антикейлоггерами темный лес...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

1). АВЗ
2). Вот по этим ссылкам можно почитать авторитетные тесты подобных программ и авторитетные мнения о них:
http://www.compress.ru/Article.aspx?id=11114
http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=57

----------


## Rene-gad

> Хотелось бы выяснить у обычных и продвинутых юзеров, какие, по их мнению, программы - антималвары наиболее удачные в борьбе с разной нечистью?


Применяю Brain.exe - последнюю версию. Помогает от всех напастей. Пока...  :Cool:

----------


## priv8v

Rene-gad, Вы записались добровольцем в партизаны?  :Smiley: 
Почему так немногословны?)
Многим интересно узнать поподробнее о том, что так хорошо помогает. Поделитесь ссылкой, пожалуйста...

----------


## Rene-gad

> Поделитесь ссылкой, пожалуйста...


К сожалению - только на немецком: http://brain.yubb.de/  :Cool:

----------


## priv8v

мда...
неожиданно.
 :Huh: 


PS: Вот перевод главной страницы:
http://translate.google.ru/translate...brain.yubb.de/
PS2: хотя это скорее не антишпион, а более мощная штука - как я понял там FW, антиспам, борьба с вирями...

----------


## Ivaemon

AVG Antispyware. Рядом с антивирём находит кое-что, прежде всего, эксплоиты.
Если куки принимаются свободно, то tracing cookies хорошо отлавливает SuperAntiSpyware.

----------


## Ego1st

Любой нормальный антивирус сейчас, прекрасно заменяет антикейлогеры, антишпионы и всю остальную лабуду..

----------


## priv8v

если продолжить в том же духе, то мы рискуем начать вечный спор "какой антивирус лучше?" ))
если ТС хочется дополнение к антивирусу - то пусть.

к тому же я не могу назвать антивирус, который гарантирует 100% защиту. в разделе Помогите, думаю, были все возможные антивирусы. при этом антивирусы нуждались в помощи АВЗ.

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Любой нормальный антивирус сейчас, прекрасно заменяет антикейлогеры, антишпионы и всю остальную лабуду..


Не все разделяют Вашу точку зрения, в том числе и уважаемый мною Rene-Gad...
Кстати, где можно-таки скачать этот Brain.exe? Та сцылка пропавшая совсем.... :Sad:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Кстати, где можно-таки скачать этот Brain.exe?


http://www.upad.ru/viewtopic.php?p=3185 сообщение от *Igor-san* в самом низу страницы  :Cool:

----------


## DVi

Rene-gad посмешил, спасибо  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

в виду того, что Rene-gad знает способы проникновения на комп малваре и ОС у него все-таки настроена... - он вполне может для защиты обойтись и антивирусом Калинина... - от него будет тот же самый эффект, как и от КИС 8
но зачем другим подобное советовать непонятно)
но шутка хорошая, хотя я не думал, что Rene-gad так быстро "спалит" эту тему)

----------


## Rene-gad

> но шутка хорошая, хотя я не думал, что Rene-gad так быстро "спалит" эту тему)


Ничего я не спалил, сэр, а просто высказал свое *мнение* по вопросу. Это же хотел услышать уважаемый Вячеслав12:



> Хотелось бы выяснить ... какие, по их *мнению*.


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> .. - он вполне может для защиты обойтись и антивирусом Калинина...


А у него есть немецкий язык интерфейса? Надо попробовать...  :Cool:  (шутка  :Wink: ).

----------


## priv8v

эм.. по-моему у нас разные понимания лексического значения слова "спалил" (в этом контексте, естественно)
я имел в виду, что вы так БЫСТРО И РЕЗКО рассказали про мозг и руки. я сначала подумал, что вы хотите всех потихонечку психологически подготовить к этому, а затем уже...))

----------


## Вячеслав12

Хмм.... Эта ветка для чайников, так и называется. Меня действительно интересует вопрос сетевой безопасности. :Computer:  Или здесь эти вопросы уже не обсуждают?

----------


## priv8v

Rene-gad и я свое мнение по этому вопросу уже вроде как высказали...
Другие пока не успели просто...

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Rene-gad и я свое мнение по этому вопросу уже вроде как высказали...
> Другие пока не успели просто...


Как бы тему во флуд не превратить....

----------


## Ego1st

Я тоже высказал, я вообще без всего сижу и меня это устраивает.
удачными возможно можно назвать Spybot-S&D может еще какие, но я повторюсь они сейчас как таковые бесполезны и любой современый антивирус их прекрасно заменяет.

----------


## priv8v

еще от себя ТС хочу посоветовать:

*Не ищи друзей далеко, а врогов близко.*

(естественно в переносном смысле, применимо к этой теме)

----------


## Rene-gad

> Как бы тему во флуд не превратить....


Извините за откровенность, но это сложно: Ведь de facto  не существует на сегодняшний день программы, которую можно было бы рекомендовать, как защиту от спайвари. На заре туманной юности (с) эту функцию неплохо выполняли уже упомянутые коллегами Spybot и Ad-Aware. Сегодня они абсолютно бесполезны. Еще есть Superantispyware, Spyware Doctor и т.д. и т.п. Некоторые даже деньги хотят получить ...В жизни же - загляните в Помогите : на 80% компов стоит минимум одна из упомянутых программ. А результат? Обращение в Помогите!.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kps

Думаю, самое лучшее для борьбы со спайваре и троянами - это AVZ + знания (в частности, как анализировать протокол исследования системы AVZ). В этом случае не нужно надеяться на наличие сигнатуры у программы.

----------


## priv8v

Следует еще принимать во внимание *для чего* защищает человек свой компьютер и *с какой целью*, если его цель - что бы все *работало и не тормозило*, то тут АВЗ и антивирус ему несомненный помощник и опора. А если для другой, то нет. Т.е как профилактика и защитный экран от всех ползущих бед и напастей - АВЗ не годится - он служит что бы чистить то что УЖЕ сидит на компе и прекрасно с этим справляется.

Но если для человека самое главное это его *пароли и информация* на компьютере, то советовать софт в таком случае бесполезно - ему надо дать кучу ссылок на разные "ртфм'ы"...
Т.е пинч АВЗ, конечно, удалит, но толку-то уже - пароли то уплыли (это элементарный пример для понимания того, о чем я говорю).

----------


## aleo69

Зравствуйте все!
Я скорее "чайник", и просмотрев сообщения так и не понял КАКОЙ Антивирус вызывает доверие. Почемуто много мудрых слов но ни одного названия....

----------


## priv8v

Вы правы. потому-что антивирусы в ЭТОЙ теме мы не обсуждаем.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Думаю, самое лучшее для борьбы со спайваре и троянами - это AVZ + знания


Не-а  :Smiley:  
Самое лучшее средство - это 
- патченная и нормально сконфигурированная система;
+жесткие правила акцептирования куков и ActiveX;
+использование программ, в которых еще не столько общеизвестных уязвимостей, сколько в IE и OutlookExpress;
+мой любимый софт из сообщения 3  :Cool:  ;
_Кароче_ - намного проще, не пустить спайваре в систему, чем потом от него избавляться.

----------


## kps

> намного проще, не пустить спайваре в систему, чем потом от него избавляться.


Я говорил о случае, если система уже заражена.

----------


## Вячеслав12

Положение, в таком случае, фиговое - нет нормальной проги, которая не допускает малварь в систему? Сотни тысяч квалифицированных программистом и хакеров сидят и ничего не могут придумать? мОзги - это дело нужное, но как быть, если нет ни одного антивируса, который мог бы предотвратить втожение червя в систему на 100%, антитрояна, антишпиона и др. анти? Где же мОзги? Подозреваю, что малварь создают такие же спецы, как и те, кто может их обезвредить.

----------


## priv8v

нет...
ну и что тут можно сказать...
что толку спорить, если человек вот ТАК смотрит на это дело...

----------


## Вячеслав12

Спорить не надо. В принципе, мнений достаточно, чтобы понять наличие отсутствия приемлемой софтины (кроме brain.exe) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Полагаю, тема исчерпана...

----------


## Rene-gad

> Я говорил о случае, если система уже заражена.


Строго говоря - и тут ты прав только отчасти  :Wink:

----------


## chap

А ограниченный юзер чем не программа!
Вообще-то только(беспристрастные) тесты могут дать точный ответ.

А так каждый кулик своё болото хвалит.(поговорка такая)

Всё ИМХО конечно.

----------


## kps

> Строго говоря - и тут ты прав только отчасти


И почему?  :Smiley:

----------


## Bratez

> Любой нормальный антивирус сейчас, прекрасно заменяет антикейлогеры, антишпионы и всю остальную лабуду..


+10.

----------


## priv8v

> +10


смотря, что вкладывать в слово "заменяет". Если то, что вкладывает Rene-gad и Вы, видимо, то да, а если то, что вкладывает Вячеслав12, то *нет*.
Вкладывает он следующее:




> но как быть, если нет ни одного антивируса, который мог бы предотвратить втожение червя в систему на 100%, антитрояна, антишпиона и др. анти? Где же мОзги?


т.е он хочет антивирус что-бы был и делал все за него. в том числе и думал. защищал от ВСЕГО - что бы он ни делал в сети и за компом - антивирус должен его защитить. 

Дабы были понятны мои слова, приведу пример из жизни. 
*Пример продвинутого пользователя и хорошего антивиря:*
Допустим у президента лучшая в мире охрана - это лучшие в своем деле спецы. Они сопровождают президента на всех его встречах, президент их слушается - если ему советуют не выступать в это время и в этом месте - он не выступает. Советуют не есть пирожки - не ест. 
*Пример пользователя, который хочет от антивируса 100%-ой защиты и при этом думать и слушать советы не желает:*
...также президент с лучшей в мире охраной. Но охрану президент не слушает - делает все что хочет и считает, что охранять его - это обязанность охраны и они должны это делать хорошо и это их забота. Ему самому заботиться о собственной безопасности не надо. Поэтому он ездит в метро (хотя это вызывает просто ужас у охраны), ходит на рынок, отдыхает на городском пляже, катается на велосипеде по ночному городу не согласовывая маршрута с охраной...
И всем понятно, что рано или поздно его как минимум ранят...
И он будет удивляться - а каким местом думала его охрана? Почему не обеспечила ему безопасность?..

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Допустим у президента лучшая в мире охрана - это лучшие в своем деле спецы. Они сопровождают президента на всех его встречах, президент их слушается - если ему советуют не выступать в это время и в этом месте - он не выступает. Советуют не есть пирожки - не ест. 
> *Пример пользователя, который хочет от антивируса 100%-ой защиты и при этом думать и слушать советы не желает:*
> ...также президент с лучшей в мире охраной. Но охрану президент не слушает - делает все что хочет и считает, что охранять его - это обязанность охраны и они должны это делать хорошо и это их забота. Ему самому заботиться о собственной безопасности не надо. Поэтому он ездит в метро (хотя это вызывает просто ужас у охраны), ходит на рынок, отдыхает на городском пляже, катается на велосипеде по ночному городу не согласовывая маршрута с охраной...
> И всем понятно, что рано или поздно его как минимум ранят...
> И он будет удивляться - а каким местом думала его охрана? Почему не обеспечила ему безопасность?..


 Когда речь идет о предотвращении вторжения малТвари в систему пользователя-чайника-ламера, эта схема не подходит! Сколько юзеров, в процентном соотношении, вообще-то, разбираются в сетевой безопасности? Один из 10, в лучшем случае. Президентская охрана - это для элиты, для простых смертных существует полиция (милиция), которая также должна охранять ЛЮБОГО юзера, если применять такие аллегории. Если полиция не работает, то подстрелить могут любого и в любой момент на улице (читай, в сети). Разбирающиеся и не разбирающиеся в сетевой безопасности должны сами иметь контраргумент - оружие, которым можно обороняться (читай, защищать свое жилище)  :237: , только первые умеют это использовать квалифицированно, а вторые нет. 
Простите за многабукав.

----------


## zerocorporated

> для простых смертных существует полиция (милиция), которая также должна охранять ЛЮБОГО юзера


Правильно говорите - "анти" средства и работают шас по принципу "милиции".

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Правильно говорите - "анти" средства и работают шас по принципу "милиции".


Ведут в опорку для проверки документов и пробивки по базе, а потом дубинкой по почкам бьют для профилактики?  :Smiley:

----------


## zerocorporated

> Ведут в опорку для проверки документов и пробивки по базе, а потом дубинкой по почкам бьют для профилактики?


 :Smiley:  типа того - сперва совершается преступления (Зловред сделан и распространяется), далее преступника ловят случайно (попал к антивирусным аналитикам), садят (Вырабатывают меры противодействия).

При такой схеме невозможно словить преступника пока он не совершил преступления, то есть "анти" работают "после" зловредов, а не "до".

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Ведут в опорку для проверки документов и пробивки по базе, а потом дубинкой по почкам бьют для профилактики?


Хмм... Если говорить о мусорах, ментах, козлах и проч., т.е. тех, кто не защищает, а шакалит, то да. Я говорю о полиции, которая занимается и должна заниматься своими ПРЯМЫМИ обязанностями, т.е. защитой и предотвращением нарушений :Stop: 
Не всем по карману президентская охрана, но бронежилет может иметь каждый....

----------


## zerocorporated

> Не всем по карману президентская охрана, но бронежилет может иметь каждый....


Настроить и использовать более безопасно систему тоже может каждый (Если захочет).

Не нужно на чужие плечи полностью работу перекладывать - вас не кто не защитит если вы сами под пули идете.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

О, ужс...
Зачем это завели разговор о милиции и о их недобросовестном выполнении обязанностей?..
Про охрану президента это была лишь аллегория. И не важно как именно ее изобразить - можно всех пользователей было изобразить людьми простыми, а антивирусы милицией...разница какая?..
Я посчитал, что с президентом и охраной будет более образно и более понятно.

При чем тут президентская охрана для элиты??? Президентская охрана - это антивирусное ПО, которое у вас на компьютере. А президент - это Вы. И если вы не будете соблюдать простейших мер безопасности САМИ, то НИКАКАЯ самая крутая и навороченная охрана Вам не поможет.

Дабы было более понятно приведу прямой пример (без всяких аллегорий): юзеру на мыло пришло письмо с содержанием типа "в аттаче я в душе", и в аттаче файл. допустим, он его запустил, комп заразился и начал "бушевать". И кого после этого винить?..
Антивирус? Начинать спрашивать каким местом думают те, кто делал антивирус?..
Думаю надо будет спросить каким местом думал тот, кто запустил файл из аттача...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Когда речь идет о предотвращении вторжения малТвари в систему пользователя-чайника-ламера, эта схема не подходит! Сколько юзеров, в процентном соотношении, вообще-то, разбираются в сетевой безопасности? Один из 10, в лучшем случае....


А сколько водителей разбираются в устройстве автомобиля и могут его отремонтировать? В настоящее время один из сотни в лучшем случае ... причем нередка ситуация, что он может и знает, но у него нет нужных для выполнения работы инструментов и приборов, и на этот случай есть автосервисы. В компьютерном мире полная аналогия - если юзер не умеет устанавливать и настраивать систему, ограничивать права и т.п., он может обратиться к специалисту (платно/бесплатно, очно/заочно ... - это детали). Вот только большинство рассуждает - работает, ну и ладно. А как оно там работает, как настроено - это ерунда... А в остальном нет и не появится в ближайшем будущем некоей "чудо-таблетки", которая одним ударом со 100% гарантией защитит компьютер от всех напастей. Причина проста - процесс написание зловредов давно стал бизнесом, равно как и процесс их излечения, что порождает противоборство. Зловредописатели постоянно ищут новые уязвимости, методы обхода, маскировки, противодействия - и они всегда впереди, так как скачать антивирус и издеваться над ним несложно, в то время как поделка зловредописателя попадет AV компании на изучение только после ее появления в "живой природе".

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Настроить и использовать более безопасно систему тоже может каждый (Если захочет).


Скажите об этом 12-летней племяннице моей соседки

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Не нужно на чужие плечи полностью работу перекладывать - вас не кто не защитит если вы сами под пули идете.


Никто не перекладывает... Речь идет о возможностях современного софта производить квалифицированную защиту от малвари

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> А в остальном нет и не появится в ближайшем будущем некоей "чудо-таблетки", которая одним ударом со 100% гарантией защитит компьютер от всех напастей.


Вот с этого и надо было бы начать разговор. Однако, это, тем не менее, печально, господа...

----------


## priv8v

мне очень понравился пример Олега с автомобилями. поэтому попробую продолжить "в том же духе", т.е буду "призывать на помощь" именно автомобили :Smiley: 





> Скажите об этом 12-летней племяннице моей соседки


Тем самым, Вы хотите сказать, что маленькая девочка не в состоянии настроить ОС правильным образом в виду ее небольшого возраста?..
Но в таком случае Вы могли бы возразить и Олегу, что 12-летняя девочка не может ремонтировать машину даже если захочет, не сможет и ездить на ней. 
Так Олег сказал про это - никакой "чудо-таблетки" нету - ни в случае с машинами, ни в случае комп. безопасности. 
Поэтому выходов два: 
1). Не давать девочке полноценно пользоваться компьютером/не давать кататься на автомобиле. Т.е сидеть в стоящей машине и крутить руль можно, а вот делать что-то более опасное - нельзя (это аллегория). 
2). Поставить ей антивирус нормальный, объяснить что именно делать нельзя, "а то получит по лбу", и пусть сидит за компом - и раз в неделю вычищать оттуда гадость всякую. 

Или у Вас есть другие варианты?.. Неужели нашли "чудо-таблетку"?..





> Речь идет о возможностях современного софта производить квалифицированную защиту от малвари


Вам непонятен мой пример про хорошую охрану и не очень умного президента?..
Софт защищать может, но как защитить того, кто сам "лезет под пули", как выше Вам уже сказали. 
Приведу еще одну аллегорию, более красочную:
Человек пошел в джунгли вместе с хорошим провдником, вооруженным до зубов - он защитит его от любой напасти - нападет дикий мамонт - убьет мамонта и т.д. Но как этот проводник сможет защитить человека, если он сам сунет голову в пасть крокодилу?..

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вот с этого и надо было бы начать разговор. Однако, это, тем не менее, печально, господа...


Чем печально? Есть две основные причины нынешней ситуации:
1. ОС windows по-умолчанию предлагает работать под админом.
2. Криворукие програмисты-недоучки пишут софт, который не может работать под ограниченным пользователем.

Если решить эти две проблемы - станет намного легче.

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Тем самым, Вы хотите сказать, что маленькая девочка не в состоянии настроить ОС правильным образом в виду ее небольшого возраста?..
> Но в таком случае Вы могли бы возразить и Олегу, что 12-летняя девочка не может ремонтировать машину даже если захочет, не сможет и ездить на ней.


Понятно, что разговор в плоскости аллегорий, но тем не менее. Транспортное средство доступно тем, кто имеет определенные права на управление им. Вод. удостоверение выдается по достижении определенного возраста и при наличии определенного опыта вождения, подтверждаемого экзаменационной оценкой. Другими словами, тот кто с удостоверением и опытом вождения - тот разбирается в защите и может предотвратить появление нежелательной активности малвари. Кто без - тот чайник. Однако, пользоваться комп-ми не запрещается никому, не надо удостоверений и пр. Вот для этого должна существовать подушка безопасности - airbag, как говорят наши англоязычные друзья, которая будет предотвращать возможность повреждений водителю, тем более, что даже самый опытный водила не застрахован от аварий...
Флудим-с потихоньку....

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Чем печально? Есть две основные причины нынешней ситуации:
> 1. ОС windows по-умолчанию предлагает работать под админом.
> 2. Криворукие програмисты-недоучки пишут софт, который не может работать под ограниченным пользователем.
> 
> Если решить эти две проблемы - станет намного легче.


Печально то, что до настоящего времени эти проблемы не разрешены

----------


## priv8v

хоть они и не решены, Вы о них и не спрашивали - Вы не спросили о настройках.
речь шла о "чудо-таблетке" - ограниченная учетка это не таблетка, это лишь забор, если можно так выразится.

Про машины Вы зря заговорили. Я Вам привожу аллегорию, а Вы всерьез начинаете про машины...
Антивирус и является той самой подушкой. Также его можно именовать как "полтора метра жизни" - есть такой термин у водил...
Постом выше я привел другое сравнение - с крокодилом. Не надо только всерьез обсуждать питаются крокодилы людьми или нет  :Smiley: 

Но антивирус никак не будет делать то, что Вы от него хотите...

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Вам непонятен мой пример про хорошую охрану и не очень умного президента?..


Все понятно, но речь не об этом. Вы меня никак не поймете, что даже при наличии определенных знаний в области сетевой безопасности не мешало бы подстраховаться трусами из кевлара...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> хоть они и не решены, Вы о них и не спрашивали - Вы не спросили о настройках.
> речь шла о "чудо-таблетке" - ограниченная учетка это не таблетка, это лишь забор, если можно так выразится.
> 
> Про машины Вы зря заговорили. Я Вам привожу аллегорию, а Вы всерьез начинаете про машины...
> Антивирус и является той самой подушкой. Также его можно именовать как "полтора метра жизни" - есть такой термин у водил...
> Постом выше я привел другое сравнение - с крокодилом. Не надо только всерьез обсуждать питаются крокодилы людьми или нет 
> 
> Но антивирус никак не будет делать то, что Вы от него хотите...


Прошу прощения, но хотел бы напомнить название темы: "Мнения: антишпионы, антитрояны и т.п. - какие лучшие?". Я не говорил о "чудо-таблетках", я говорил, какой из них наиболее удачный, лучше... Но так и не услышал, какой. И понял, что никакой.
Раз уж мы используем аллегории, то позвольте и мне их использовать.

----------


## priv8v

мы и страхуемся антивирусами почти все. 
но это именно страховка и для психологического спокойствия. 
и мы не воспринимаем его как "чудо-таблетку" и не спрашиваем в какой части тела мозги у создателей антивируса...

----------


## Rene-gad

> И почему?


Потому что и АВЗ видит не все. И мы - соответственно. Потому я никогда и не пишу *ПК чист*, а *В логах чисто*. Feel the difference  :Wink:  .*Единственный 100%* способ был и остается - flatten and rebuild.
http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/l...87(en-us).aspx  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

> Я не говорил о "чудо-таблетках", я говорил, какой из них наиболее удачный, лучше...


как это не говорили? :Smiley: 
а это?:



> мОзги - это дело нужное, но как быть, если нет ни одного антивируса, который мог бы предотвратить втожение червя в систему на 100%, антитрояна, антишпиона и др. анти? Где же мОзги?


это и называется "чудо-таблетка"

 :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

Вячеслав12, Я согласен с Алексом.У меня система нормально себя чувствует под ограниченной учёткой.
Я стараюсь не пользоваться такими программами,которые всё время требуют права админа, а если приспичит- RunAs  чтобы особо не тратить время.
 Тем самым около 90 процентов гадости уже не даём запуститься/функционировать. Олег подтвердит, он недавно делал для журнала тест.
Поэтому совет: переходите на ограниченного пользователя, племяннице так подавно поставьте ограниченную учётку  :Smiley: 
 Дабы попытаться оградиться от остального- настроить хипс+файрвол. для племянницы сложнее, поэтому необходимо настроить так по умолчанию чтобы не спрашивало- а блокировало новое.
P.S.  Eсли очень хотите знать всё же какая программа защиты - то для меня это сейчас kis 2009. По умолчанию мне настройки не пришлись по вкусу- поэтому переделал  :Smiley:

----------


## Вячеслав12

> как это не говорили?
> а это?:
> 
> это и называется "чудо-таблетка"


Это патетика в отношении невозможности в целом создать 100% дифенс.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Понятно, что разговор в плоскости аллегорий, но тем не менее. Транспортное средство доступно тем, кто имеет определенные права на управление им. Вод. удостоверение выдается по достижении определенного возраста и при наличии определенного опыта вождения, подтверждаемого экзаменационной оценкой. Другими словами, тот кто с удостоверением и опытом вождения - тот разбирается в защите и может предотвратить появление нежелательной активности малвари....


Не согласен ... моя аллегория с машинами как раз приводилась именно потому, что большинство современных водителей не могут починить свою машину и не знают толком, как и почему она работает, но при этом у них есть положенный возраст, сама машина, водительское удостоверение, справка и т.п. Вот в чем аналогия ! Но только почему-то покупая машину обычно заботятся о ее исправности, гоняют на ТО и т.п., а покупая компьютер не задумываются о том, чтобы пригласить специалиста для настройки и затем приодически приглашать спеца для обслуживания. Берем 12-летнюю девочку - методом исключения (исключая гипотезы о том, что детей приносит аист и их находят в капусте  :Smiley: ) можно заключить, что у нее есть родители. Следовательно им должно хватить соображения, что компьютер нуждается в конфигурировании и периодической профилактике, и делать это должен спец, путь например админ или иной ИТ-шник той конторы, где эти родители работают - принести компьютер + пиво несложно, и получить назад настроенный компьютер + рекомендации, на что обратить внимание и что делать в случае чего.

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Не согласен ... моя аллегория с машинами как раз приводилась именно потому, что большинство современных водителей не могут починить свою машину и не знают толком, как и почему она работает, но при этом у них есть положенный возраст, сама машина, водительское удостоверение, справка и т.п. Вот в чем аналогия !


Большинство современных специалистов в области сетевой безопасности не всегда являются экспертами в области компьютерного железа, есть софт-спецы, а есть хард-спецы. Кто собирает компы, а кто-то классный программист. Можно не разбираться в автожелезе, но уметь водить автомобиль, как Шумахер (тм) и знать правила дорожного движения и где какая кочка на дороге (у меня дядька такой - всю жизнь водила, с закрытыми глазами ездит), и наоборот, быть автомехаником от Бога (тм), но за руль такого сажать нельзя... Как тогда?

----------


## Ivaemon

> Прошу прощения, но хотел бы напомнить название темы: "Мнения: антишпионы, антитрояны и т.п. - какие лучшие?". Я не говорил о "чудо-таблетках", я говорил, какой из них наиболее удачный, лучше... Но так и не услышал, какой. И понял, что никакой.


Года 2 назад прочитал в одном из журналов мнение специалиста (не знаю, насколько авторитетного) о том, что защита от шпионов - одно из уязвимых мест, и что антивирусы под это плохо заточены. Он анализировал разные антиспаи и пришёл к выводу, что и они каждый в отдельности плохо справляются со своей задачей. Вывод был такой: один монитор и парочка сканеров в запасе - лучше, чем просто антивирус вообще без антиспаев.

С техпор пробовал, наряду с антивирусами, разные комбинации антиспаев. Результат - после антивируса антиспаи бывает, что-то находят, но нечасто. Есть фолсы. Мониторинг реально был заметен только у 2-х прог - Spyware Doctor и SpySweeper (т.е. в смысле было видно, что они чего-то там мониторят и выкидывают алерты на события))))). Тресинг куки реально ловит только один антиспай - SSA, но при правильной настройке браузера или фаера, очевидно, SSA не нужен.

Сейчас ограничился одним сканером AVG Antispyware.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Большинство современных специалистов в области сетевой безопасности не всегда являются экспертами в области компьютерного железа, есть софт-спецы, а есть хард-спецы. Кто собирает компы, а кто-то классный программист. Можно не разбираться в автожелезе, но уметь водить автомобиль, как Шумахер (тм) и знать правила дорожного движения и где какая кочка на дороге (у меня дядька такой - всю жизнь водила, с закрытыми глазами ездит), и наоборот, быть автомехаником от Бога (тм), но за руль такого сажать нельзя... Как тогда?


А это приводит нас к самоочивидному выводу - что если это не сочетается в однмо человеке, то будет сочетаться в нескольких. Взять любую компьютерную лавку или ИТ-шников крупной конторы - там кто-то хорошо в железе разбиратеся, кто-то в защите информации и антивирусах, кто-то - в сетях и т.п. И редко бывает, что это все сразу умеет один человек ... Соответственно в разных фирмочках типа компьюетрной скорой помощи обычно есть несколько человек разного профиля - по вирусам, по софту разному, по сетям и модемам. И к соответствующему спецу нужно и обращаться... где и как его искать, это уже другое дело

----------


## priv8v

о ужс.
зачем Вы прицепились к машинам?..
мы начали приводить аллегории дабы человек не повернутый на комп. безопасности понял о чем мы ведем речь. 
смысл того, зачем Вы прибегаете к аллегориям, мягко говоря, туманен...

Олег дал ЧЕТКИЕ инструкции, что делать если компьютер у 12-летней девочки.
Что делать именно Вам - общими усилиями мы тоже насоветовали
чего не ясно???
Что хотите услышать? Какой антивирус лучший или какая лучшая антиспай утилита?..
Названия и того и другого - Вам тоже дали.

----------


## Вячеслав12

> мне очень понравился пример Олега с автомобилями. поэтому попробую продолжить "в том же духе", т.е буду "призывать на помощь" именно автомобили
> 
> 
> 
> Тем самым, Вы хотите сказать, что маленькая девочка не в состоянии настроить ОС правильным образом в виду ее небольшого возраста?..
> Но в таком случае Вы могли бы возразить и Олегу, что 12-летняя девочка не может ремонтировать машину даже если захочет, не сможет и ездить на ней. 
> Так Олег сказал про это - никакой "чудо-таблетки" нету - ни в случае с машинами, ни в случае комп. безопасности. 
> Поэтому выходов два: 
> 1). Не давать девочке полноценно пользоваться компьютером/не давать кататься на автомобиле. Т.е сидеть в стоящей машине и крутить руль можно, а вот делать что-то более опасное - нельзя (это аллегория). 
> ...


По аллегориям - начал кто-то другой, у меня фантазии не хватает. Я удовлетворен ответами, уважаемые, и уже вроде как спал... :150:

----------


## priv8v

вот и отлично, мнений тут было правда достаточно много и они были достаточно единодушны. :Smiley: 

а про "спал" не понял... У Вас звенит будильник когда кто-то отпишется в этой теме? :Wink: 

...
про аллегории:



> мы начали приводить аллегории дабы человек не повернутый на комп. безопасности понял о чем мы ведем речь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Вячеслав12

> а про "спал" не понял... У Вас звенит будильник когда кто-то отпишется в этой теме?


У меня работает brain.exe и включен hands.dll

----------


## XP user

Так как на Windows разрешено ВСЁ ВСЕМ - нет таких программ. Любая программа 'анти' реагирует либо во время, либо после события. 
- То, что мы щёлкаем 'Запретить' ещё не значит, что действие действительно блокируется. 
- Если мы не понимаем значение предупреждения нашей 'защиты', ответ может быть неправильным (разрешаем то, что не надо было, или запрещаем то, что необходимо для самой системы). 
- Происходит всякое в системе, которое вообще не вызывает ничего подозрительного, и ваша 'защита' проспит событие.

* Надо настроить ОС + программы Интернета = ненужный функционал удалить/отключить или запретить (если пользователь это сам не умеет, то тогда он должен попросить об этом друга). Крутить опять пластинку о том, что именно надо отключить и чем надо управлять не буду...  :Wink: 
* Желательно работать в режиме ограниченного пользователя, чтобы ущерб при заражении ограничился до вашего профиля. 
* Очень важно иметь хорошую программу восстановления данных. 
* И, конечно, надо бы подумать до того, как щёлкать на всё что угодно в он-лайне, но как я понял это нереальное требование для большинства пользователей.

Paul

----------


## ananas

> нет и не появится в ближайшем будущем некоей "чудо-таблетки", которая одним ударом со 100% гарантией защитит компьютер от всех напастей


Даже таблетки нет, зато революция состоялась. Спасибо.



> это приводит нас к самоочивидному выводу - что если это не сочетается в однмо человеке, то будет сочетаться в нескольких. Взять любую компьютерную лавку или ИТ-шников крупной конторы - там кто-то хорошо в железе разбиратеся, кто-то в защите информации и антивирусах, кто-то - в сетях и т.п. И редко бывает, что это все сразу умеет один человек


И тем более - одна программа, даже из нескольких подпрограмм. Не все же лучшие спецы в одной конторе собраны. Я за ручную сборку, а не за комплексные пакеты, имхо. Комодо + Авира = не жаль зря потраченных денег на бесполезные при насморке таблетки от поноса.

зы. Подписка на тему Мгновенное уведомление по емэйл -> СМС-оповещение о новом письме в ящике -> На новое СМС в мобиле звук погромче = будильник.

----------

